# Norton Software



## jdemnyan1116 (Mar 18, 2000)

I have used Norton Antiviris and Firewall now for two years and am a very satisfied customer. It has stopped a number of intruders, and let me follow them back to their origin. Mostly they come from India, of all places. Have had no problems with it, installed nicely and runs great. Although on full scan of the whole computer, takes 100 percent of the PC most of the time. Cannot do much else while a full scan is on.


----------



## Djas00 (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree, Norton is realible and easy. I have had it for quite sometime and haven't ever had a problem or a virus


----------



## sobolik (Feb 15, 2003)

What am I missing with Norton garbage? If you sent me your car to "improve it and correct problems" then all you could only get up to was 10 mph after I got done with it you would probably want to sue me or kill me. I installed Norton Systemworks 2003 and personal firewall 2003. Compuserve will not load properly EVERYTHING slows to the pace of a dead snail. My daughter demanded that I remove it from the computer, I cannot tolerate it. How can any one like this garbage? Why do I need to be a computer programmer to administer an antidote to conteract all the bad evil stuff that Norton causes? WHAT AM I MISSING HERE? It is the biggest waste of $70.00 that I can think of.


----------



## jdemnyan1116 (Mar 18, 2000)

To each their own, like I said, no problems what so ever. In fact, got three hits while on the teck site. Blocked them all. Check out the other sites, a lot of people use quite a different brand of firewall and antivirus. For me norton works, used to have computer associates while it was free, also worked good.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've been using NIS 2000 and Norton Utilities 2001 with out any problems on a Win98se setup. Always worked as it should. I had some trouble early on with the update proceedure, so I've gone to downloading the AV updates and doing a manual instal-much better!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The problem with norton is that it's too popular, norton's antivirus is the first to be disabled by a new virus.. I prefer panda, or AVG pro. Also I've had problems uninstalling norton without corrupting the registry. 

As far as a firewall, I use ontrack system Suite. Nothing against norton, but too each his own, and I've had to repair plenty of PC's in the past after something happened with norton and the PC would no longer boot. But that was Pre-2002, and I'm seeing less of this. Their software must have gotten much better with the newer releases.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

"""I'm having an issue with outlook express. Every time i send an email to someone on my address book and anyone else, that person then gets another email from me stating "Happy Holidays!!" . I have a win98 machine with the newest version of outlook express. Also i have a cooperate edition of norton anti-virus running so i know the virus definitions are up-to-date."""

Then someone replied that they ran norton before and a different virus scanner reported they had a virus.


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Well, since we all don't have the same computers, running the same hardware configurations, with the same software programs, you will naturally find that Norton will not play nice with some computers. 
I don't believe that this makes it a bad product. If there were consistant problems with everyone that tried to run it, then I could see your point.
I have been running Norton for many years and can say with full confidence that it has stopped every virus that has been thrown my way. I can only hope that it will continue to perform this good, but with the constant deluge of viruses that appear each day, who knows 
It's all a matter of trial and error with any software program. Use whatever works for you !


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The subscription based deal is kind of a pain in the @ss tho. I prefer a pay once for the software and get the defs for free. AVG is great for the office workstations since they are older P133's and can't really handle the overhead Norton puts on them. At home I use AVX Pro (now vexira) and have never ahd to pay for an update in over 2 years and they still support and update the older version.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *The problem with norton is that it's too popular, norton's antivirus is the first to be disabled by a new virus.. *


I didn't know that norton being "too popular" was a problem wherein it's "first to be disabled by a new virus"

Using that same logic then one must conclude that Zone Alarm firewall is the first firewall to be breached by intruders simply because it's too popular?

I think not.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I heard about this on the "Kim Komando" show last week, here is the related article...convinced me I would NEVER use a symantec product, all they want is a buck...even if a whole COUNTRY suffers !! http://www.wired.com/news/print/0,1294,57676,00.html ....Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rhettman5.1:_
> *I would NEVER use a symantec product, all they want is a buck...even if a whole COUNTRY suffers !! ....Rhett *


I fail to see how the whole COUNTRY suffers because of NAV being a product that they choose to sell. 

Good link........ I guess that because they identified a potential theat first and did not tell the whole world about it fast enough the conclusion is that symantec products and their way of doing business are no good? I wonder what the folks at AGV were doing that kept them from identifying the threat before anyone else?
I have nothing against AGV I'm well aware they offer one of the best available at any price, so please don't get me wrong but have you ever considered that one day they may choose to pull the plug on the freebie? I still can recall what happened with InocculateIt PE.

I dont want to enter into a pissing contest ... to each their own but remember theres always another side to every story that you see or read.

http://www.grcsucks.com/

DS


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Ahhh, it's been a good day !!

I didn't say OUR country !

"South Korea's entire communications system collapsed for roughly 24 hours because of Slammer. Johnstone pointed out that had Symantec released information, systems administrators could have stopped the worm in its tracks simply by blocking port 1434"

I am sure AVG will eventually go pay, seems to be the trend now days, but I would hope ANY company that has the power to cripple a nation, or prevent it, would be responsible with the info !

I mean who do they think they are...The US Government !!  ...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sobolik:_
> *I installed Norton Systemworks 2003 and personal firewall 2003. Compuserve will not load properly EVERYTHING slows to the pace of a dead snail. WHAT AM I MISSING HERE? *


Good Question....

Well it appears that you're MISSING some SYSTEM RESOURCES required to run an A/V program and a firewall... along with your OS and your browser and whatever else you have starting up in there. What are your system specs?

A question for you....

Just how many pretty little icons are showing up in your systray(by your clock) when you start up your PC?

DS


----------



## Laffctx (Mar 1, 2003)

Norton AV is a good product and I am sure there are alot of AVG users out there. But, I agree with the person who said "remember what happened to Innoculate?" I use to use Innoculate IT and it was a great product, but sooner or later they are gonna go bye bye to "Freeville". Right now, NAV works great for me and I will probably continue to use it until I find something else I like better. And, I have heard of problems with AVG. But, wouldn't personally know since I have never used it.

Laffctx


----------

